# Eight Point Obsession



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

He's taken my attention from work that needs to be done... and it's only the second day of hunting season. 

Monday he came up well within shooting range and just would not give me a clean shot. Watched and waited for 20 minutes or so and then he left in a big hurry. Today he was creeping up on me, I didn't realize he was there. Needed to clear my throat, darn autumn allergy, ever so quietly I worked to do so... bugger caught my sound and ran. 

I got him scent baited to my stand... I'm gonna get him... oh yes I am...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

move your stand closer, leave the scent where it is, move a little further towards where he's coming from, but still see the trail he's using. He has your number, gotta change it up


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

I have the disease as well...can't stop thinking about the 6-pointer in velvet i saw Monday. Didn't see him today, but hope to tomorrow!

Watched a doe feeding for about 30 minutes today....about 20 feet from me (I'm sitting on the ground). Made eye contact a few times, but she never made me. Hoping that buck does the same


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> move your stand closer, leave the scent where it is, move a little further towards where he's coming from, but still see the trail he's using. He has your number, gotta change it up



All excellent points but moving the stand is not possible in the given scenario. And moving the stand would likely create an obvious change (set my stand in place weeks ago.) The stand sits on the edge of a steep hill/cliff and there are few if any other suitable places to set up and get the same coverage of the trail. I'm likely to get blind material and set up a ground blind. 

I'm likely going to let it sit this evening and probably tomorrow. I'm planning to pull a drag through there on Thursday and again on Friday and set up for Friday....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep...I know the feeling S&S.....that 8pt I shot I didnt know existed.....not even when I shot him lol....thought he was half that big lol


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

heres a thought..its early in the season...id be careful with the scent stuff...if he has spooked once or twice he may start to associate that scent with something 'spooky'...also, do you know where he is comming from? or where he is going? perhaps there may be another ambush point.....also, maybe you could pick another vantage point in which to watch that trail, even though it might be too far for a shot, just to observe.....or you can do what you have planned and whack him also......just some thoughts....good luck. My season doesnt open for another month...went and hung my 5th stand last night, on the way home saw two bruisers tustleing out in an open field, with 3 smaller bucks just hanging out watching....just another night out for hte boys......


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nailed a six point, solid shot off the bow. Spent hours this evening and no avail. I'm gonna sit tomorrow and look for the shot made this evening.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Bow season*

I have been jonesin for weeks,please keep posting it helps me through.I love reading what other brother hunters are doing.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

S&S....i know the feeling....got a pic of a much larger 8 or 9pter couple hundred yards from where I shot the 8...guess i got little brother instead of big brother


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I've been watching a real nice ten point for a couple of years now. I think I have his routine down and the stands are in place. Bow season opens tomorrow. I'll be ready for him. 

Good luck to all this season and be careful out there.


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

So sns....did you find your deer?


----------

